# Achtung, neue Masche mit Amazon-Bestellbestätigungen



## pizzamaxx (10 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
eine besonders perfide Variante einer Phishing-Mail hat mich gestern erreicht.
Da bekomme ich eine täuschend echt gemachte Bestellbestätigung, angeblich von Amazon, über den Kauf eines iPhones im Wert von 799,-€.
Erst mal ein riesen Schreck.
Zuerst hatte ich die Vermutung, dass das Amazon-Konto gekapert wurde, die Mail kam jedoch dummerweise über eine andere Mailadresse als die, mit der ich bei Amazon angemeldet bin.
Aber wozu dann das Ganze?
Ganz einfach: der Nutzer soll in Panik den in der Mail enthgaltenen Link für die Stornierung der Bestellung anklicken.
Dahinter verbirgt sich eine Adresse in Kroatien (www.adnature.hr), die dann vermutlich über einen vermeintlichen Amazon-Login die tatsächlichen Benutzerdaten abfischt.
Die Mail habe ich bereits zur Prüfung an Amazon gesandt, die mir bestätigt haben, dass es sich um eine Phishing-Mail handelt.
Also Vorsicht, wenn Bestätigungen eintrudeln über Bestellungen, die man nie getätigt hat.
Immer über einen sauberen (sprich eingetippten) Amazon-Login das Kundenkonto prüfen, nie über Links!


----------



## Goblin (10 Februar 2014)

Die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar. Amazon verschickt übrigens keine Mails zum Stornieren einer Bestellung ! Wozu auch ? Gibt doch gar keinen Sinn


----------



## pizzamaxx (10 Februar 2014)

Richtig, Amazon verschickt keine Mails zum Stornieren. Hatte ich auch nicht gesagt
Aber in der Bestellbestätigung gibt es über der zusammengefassten Bestellung einen Satz (sinngemäß): "Wollen Sie diese Bestellung ändern oder stornieren, dann klicken Sie auf diese Artikelnummer" und dahinter die Artikelnummer, beginnend mit # (bspw. #24561-2837465), welche auf das Kundenkonto verlinkt ist, normalerweise, aber hier nicht!
Die dahinterliegende Internetadresse war auch länger (habe sie grade nicht zur Hand), nach der www.adnature.hr kam noch eine ewige Zahlenkolonne.
Durchaus denkbar, dass in anderen Bestellbestätigungen auf andere Adressen verlinkt wird, es sollte ja auch nur eine Sensibilisierung für das Thema sein.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der Einzige mit so einem Schreck in der Morgenstunde gewesen sein soll...


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2014)

Bei mir kommt in Sachen Amazon-Phishing seit ein paar Tagen ständig sowas rein:


----------



## pizzamaxx (10 Februar 2014)

@Heiko: das ist ja schon wieder fast lustig, so grottenplump, wie das gemacht ist. Wer darauf hereinfällt, dem ist wohl kaum zu helfen...
Aber lästig isses schon.


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2014)

Ja, stimmt. Da war das neulich in Sachen Paypal schon ne andere Nummer.
Andererseits halte ich es da mit Einstein...


----------

